

Price quotes of Braintree - j1477

What are the price quotes for Braintree payment processing? I can't find it anywhere
======
hga
"If you have to ask, you can't afford it." ^_^

Seriously, the last time I checked (a few months ago), they're only interested
in customers who process 6 figures per month.

